# clomid-cd 14 ultrasound results- how big were your follicles?



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!!
I have posted this in a couple of threads now, hoping to just get some more information my results.
This is my first cycle on clomid A little background: We have been ttc since feb and I have stage 4 endometriosis.. I have had 2 previous surgery's and June 30th I had an HSC and HSG. I did not ovulate from feb to May, then finally in June I did for the first time with soy.. Unfortunately that ended in a chemical.. So doctor decided to go straight to clomid since I don't have time on my side with the endo (I am only 21 years old though).. Anyways, I June 30th was cd1 for me and I took clomid cd3-7 100mg.. I had my ultrasound Wed cd14 and got a positive IC and cbd smiley face wed evening.. My doctor said I should ovulate yesterday or today!
He are my results from ultrasound:

lining- 9.2mm

right ovary
2.3cm follicle = 23mm
2.0 cm follicle = 20mm
around 5cm cyst = 50mm

left ovary
two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm
1.6cm follicle = 16mm

I was wondering if anyone else had ultrasounds and if we could compare results??
The numbers were all new to me and it took awhile to understand what it meant
Sorry for long post!!


----------



## sarahincanada

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> I have posted this in a couple of threads now, hoping to just get some more information my results.
> This is my first cycle on clomid A little background: We have been ttc since feb and I have stage 4 endometriosis.. I have had 2 previous surgery's and June 30th I had an HSC and HSG. I did not ovulate from feb to May, then finally in June I did for the first time with soy.. Unfortunately that ended in a chemical.. So doctor decided to go straight to clomid since I don't have time on my side with the endo (I am only 21 years old though).. Anyways, I June 30th was cd1 for me and I took clomid cd3-7 100mg.. I had my ultrasound Wed cd14 and got a positive IC and cbd smiley face wed evening.. My doctor said I should ovulate yesterday or today!
> He are my results from ultrasound:
> 
> lining- 9.2mm
> 
> right ovary
> 2.3cm follicle = 23mm
> 2.0 cm follicle = 20mm
> around 5cm cyst = 50mm
> 
> left ovary
> two 1.8cm follicles = 18mm
> 1.6cm follicle = 16mm
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had ultrasounds and if we could compare results??
> The numbers were all new to me and it took awhile to understand what it meant
> Sorry for long post!!

last month at CD13 I had 3 follicles mature: 18, 21 and 25mm and my lining was 10mm...so almost the same as you! I have a forth at 16.5 but they only count anything over 17. unfortunately I didnt get my bfp, I go in monday for this months scan and hope I responded well as Im going to add IUI to this cycle.
good luck!


----------



## Rona

Pretty, your follicles are really good, your lining also great, anything above 7 are wonderful :).

Follicles grows 2mm daily until you ovulate. Anything above 18 is promising. Over 20 definitely great :). Some get pregnant even with size 17.


----------



## prettynpink29

Thank you Ladies!!

sarahincanada- I am sorry you didn't get your BFP last cycle, but I hope you get it this cycle!! Good Luck with your scan on Monday!:):) Let me know how it goes!

Rona- Thanks! That helped me to understand a lot:) I see that you just had your first IUI! I was told if we were successful with the first 3 months of clomid, that we should try IUI also. Good Luck:):)


----------



## Asryellah

^I really hope this is your month!! :thumbup:
I'm on my first clomid cycle (nothing has been found but maybe a little luthealphase defect)
50mg days 3-7 and I had my ultrasound allready on cycleday 10, I also had hsg then and tubes were open :happydance:.
Follicle size was 13 or nearer to 14mm but my lining was only 4mm which she said is not very good and clomid might not be for me. But if lining thickens 2mm per day then it should be fine cos I O'd on cd16 right?
Haven't really had any cm before O, so had to use pre-seed :blush: now it seems that I've more of cm..going on cd20
ps. still having hot flashes at night..


----------



## lira86

I had my CD 14 Ultrasound done today.I was on Clomid 150 mg(Day3 - to Day7)
My uterus lining is not bad = 8.2mm
Right ovary 
1 follicle = 1.3cm

Left ovary
1 follicle = 1.1cm
That means, I haven't ovulated yet.


----------



## Live Faithful

I am on my second round of clomid at 100mg. I wonder why I haven't gotten an ultrasound. The most that has been done is blood work which is normally drawn 3 days after the last pill. How often are you suppose to get an ultrasound? Maybe, I need to ask my doctor about this.


----------



## AmesLouise

Live Faithful said:


> I am on my second round of clomid at 100mg. I wonder why I haven't gotten an ultrasound. The most that has been done is blood work which is normally drawn 3 days after the last pill. How often are you suppose to get an ultrasound? Maybe, I need to ask my doctor about this.

Are you seeing a fertility doc? I only get frequent ultrasounds through my fertility doc. My regular ob doesn't do it!


----------



## Live Faithful

I am not seeing a fertility doctor but instead just a OB-GYN that has been walking me through and monitoring my pregnancies. My doctor recently called and left me a message for an appointment that is scheduled Monday, Feb. 20th. She didn't say what the appointment was for. I normally just get blood drawn three days after my last pill. So, hopefully there will be good news. :)


----------



## Asryellah

You should get U/S atleast once in a while. I had many 5 rounds of clomid and for the last one my follicle size was more than 30mm!!! Huge! Gyn also thought it might develop into a cyct. And so I quit taking clomid becouse it grew my follies too big, and not viable when they are too big. 
Dunno if this is usual to happe, I do ovulate on my own also. But good luck, there are plenty who clomid does the trick ;)


----------

